# SoCal619 Round Up 3-11-06



## Go_HIN (May 10, 2005)

Open to the Public!!!

Yet another excuse to get together for another meet… First off I’d like to thank all those that attended and supported the Dunlop Round Up’s during 2005…. Because of your support and attendance across the nation we are able to continue offering this totally FREE event to the local car guys!!! 

Saturday March 11th

11am-2pm

Evans Tire
715 West Mission Ave
Escondido, CA 92025

Hosted by our good buddies over at Auto Fashion. 


















Again this is a totally free event that we’ve worked hard to provide!!! It’s our way of giving back to the real car guys!!! Food, drinks, gift giveaways, Dunlop tire raffles, and DJ entertainment all provided Free for all to enjoy by Dunlop Tires!!! 

So bring your friends and family!!! And Don’t forget your hot ride! 


PS…. Norcal Round Up pics here
http://www.autoimportcraze.com/coverage2.php?menu=3&Warn=0&ShowID=232&car=1


----------



## Go_HIN (May 10, 2005)

bump for this weekend!


----------



## Go_HIN (May 10, 2005)

Update: 

just got word that the mayor plans on doing the ribbon cutting thing at the venue tomorrow..... Z90 radio will be there also.... look out on the radio.... the pics under the gloomy weather r gonna be slammmin!!!


----------

